# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Описываем слово и оставляем слово следующему

## Mr_Vinni

*Ну я думаю всё понятно:
Описываем слово и оставляем слово следующему.*

*Первое слово:

Паравоз*

----------


## Irina

Топка, уголь, дым, грохот, гудок.
*
Небо*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

голубое с облаками, красивое=)

*солнце*

----------


## Irina

Яркое, жаркое, любимое.
*
звезда*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

яркая и красивая

ЛУНА

----------


## Irina

Холодная, загадочная, мистическая, ночное солнце.

*Лето*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Солнечное, жаркое, весёлое, беззаботное...
 *БОГ*

----------


## Irina

великий создатель мироздания
*
Любовь*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

неописуемое чувство

ДОЖДЬ

----------


## Irina

звонкие тёплые капли

*Ожидание*

----------


## Justin

время , процесс 

Огонь

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Тепло, весело, светло.

*СЕКС*  оО

----------


## Irina

трепетно, страстно

Нежность

----------


## Mr_Vinni

приятно, мило, с любовь

*СТРАХ*

----------


## PatR!oT

кошмар, ужас 

*сиськи*

----------

